# Ultrawide-Monitore...ja oder nein ?



## sehmus1804 (18. April 2018)

Hallo liebe Community, 

ich melde mich mal heute wieder und zwar deswegen, weil ich mich nicht entscheiden kann ob ich auf einen Ultrawide Monitor umsteigen sollte oder liebe Dual-Monitor. 

Wenn Ultrawide stellt sich wiederum die Frage ob 29 oder 34 Zoll und für den Dual-Monitor Setup solltet ihr wissen das ich dann einfach einen 2.Modell von meinem jetzigen holen würde (Benq Gl3450hm).
Was ich mich am meisten bei einem 34 Zoll Ultrawide frage ist, ob die 2560x1080 Auflösung reichen würde, falls nein, ob meine Hardware überhaupt eine höhere Auflösung schaffen würden.

Hauptsächlich bin ich am Gamen und brauche es nicht wirklich für die Arbeit. Meine Hardware sieht so aus:

GTX 1060; i5 6600; 16GB RAM.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

sehmus1804


----------



## JoM79 (18. April 2018)

Wenn du nur zocken willst, machen 2 Monitore doch wenig Sinn.
Oder warum der zweite Monitor?


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (18. April 2018)

sehmus1804 schrieb:


> Was ich mich am meisten bei einem 34 Zoll Ultrawide frage ist, ob die 2560x1080 Auflösung reichen würde



Nein, würde ich nicht machen. Da würde die Pixeldichte zu sehr in den Keller gehen. Quasi vergleichbar als wenn du auf der Größe FullHD betreiben würdest. 2560x1080 entspricht auch einfach nur FullHD mit ein paar mehr Pixel auf beiden Seiten. 
Außerdem musst du bedenken, dass du bei 16:9 Inhalten rechts und links schwarze Balken hast. In Filmen zusätzlich noch oben und unten, wenn sie nicht für 21:9 produziert wurden. Hier würde ich einfach ausprobieren, ob es stört. Du hast bei 34 Zoll und einer Auflösung von 3440x1440 bei 16:9 Inhalten ungefähr das gleiche Bild, wie bei einem 27 Zoll mit 2560x1440 Pixel.

Leistungsmäßig musst du bedenken, dass solche Auflösungen natürlich noch hungriger sind als WQHD, allerdings kommen die zusätzlichen Pixel rein von der größeren Breite des Monitors.


----------



## yingtao (19. April 2018)

Bei 34" mit 2560x1080 finde ich ist das Bild zu weich. Das ist als wenn man einen 27" mit 1080p holt. Bei 34" würde ich auf 1440p gehen was natürlich mehr Pixel sind und man gucken muss welche Einstellungen deine 1060 schafft. Du kannst dir natürlich auch einen 34" mit 1440p holen und dann in 1080p spielen wobei du dann ein noch unschärferes Bild hast als auf einem 34" mit nativen 1080p.

Ob Ultrawide oder nicht musst du überlegen was du mit dem Monitor machen willst. In vielen moderneren Spielen wird Ultrawide unterstützt, in den meisten älteren nicht oder man hat Grafikfehler, muss modden usw. was durchaus dazu führen kann, dass man online gebannt wird (bei Dark Souls 3 muss z.B. die .exe per Hexeditor umgeschrieben werden). Zu Filmen wurde bereits was gesagt wobei man hier auch gucken muss was für Medien man konsumiert. Bei DVDs und Blurays gibt es Software wo man das Bild auf 21:9 heranzoomen kann, bei Videos von Youtube geht das afaik nicht. Je nachdem ob das Display gekrümmt ist oder nicht werden auch Bildinhalte leicht verzerrt was vor allem in CAD oder Bild-/Videobearbeitung auffällt.

Beim Dual-Monitor Setup musst du genauso überlegen wofür du die einzelnen Monitore nutzen möchtest. Für Spiele macht der zweite Monitor wenig Sinn, außer man will nebenher sowas einen Chat lesen, Youtube gucken usw.


----------



## HisN (19. April 2018)

Deine Graka kann DSR, probier halt aus was sie in Deinen Anwendungen schafft.
Und ich halte ja 1080er Höhe (egal ob 2560 oder 3820 Breite) für überholt.

Man kann die hohen Details, die man einstellt, sowieso nicht mehr erkennen.
Wo wurde Donald Anderson das letzte mal gesehen? In 1080p jedenfalls nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sehmus1804 (20. April 2018)

Könntest du mir sagen was DSR bedeutet?


----------



## HisN (20. April 2018)

DSR ist eine Methode über die Grafikkarte eine höhere Auflösung zu fahren.
Das Bild wird intern groß berechnet und dann auf die Monitor-Auflösung runterskaliert. Downsampling.
Stellst Du im Treiber ein, kannst dann im Game die höhere Auflösung auswählen.

DSR kurz mal in Google gehämmert

DSR | Dynamic Super Resolution Technologie|NVIDIA

Und vergiss den Quark mit Experience, wenn Du das nicht nutzt oder nutzen möchtest. Braucht man nicht.
Einfach nur im Treiber aktivieren (vorletztes Bild im verlinkten Thread)


----------

